# "Pie Crust" bowl from Elm



## Dennis Ford (Apr 29, 2012)

This bowl is about 8 inches across the wide points. I have been meaning to make something like this for a while and finally got around to it. I was trying for an illusion that looked like the edges had been bent into shape after turning. I adjusted the color in these photos somewhat, neither is quite right but the top view is the better of the two.
Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2012)

Nicely done! I love the scalloped edge and the feet!


----------



## BarbS (Apr 29, 2012)

Love the feet, the curled, curved rim, everything. Beautiful!


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Apr 29, 2012)

*RE: "Pie Crust" bowl from Elm*

Wow, I love it


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice bowl- great wood and excellent craftmanship...........


----------



## EricJS (Apr 29, 2012)

Dennis, that bowl is absolutely beautiful! That's a gorgeous piece of wood & I love the feet. However, I think the wavy rim may have been caused by a really bad bearing on your lathe... you might want to have that checked.:wacko1:

Seriously, the curvature of the rim truly is icing on the cake!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2012)

OUTSTANDING! I love everything about it, I love to turn elm, the rim is very nice, like the little feet, great work.:yes:


----------



## brown down (Apr 30, 2012)

man that is cool


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 30, 2012)

very sharp peice great work -dave


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats awesome


----------



## Barbara Gill (May 1, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## barry richardson (May 1, 2012)

Nicely done! Beautiful wood and great finish!


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2012)

Dennis that's really very pretty. I have no idea how you got the scallop like that but it looks like a LOT of sanding.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 1, 2012)

I'd say you achieved your goal of having the edge look like natural folds of the wood, and then some  Great job!!!


----------

